# 11-12" Blue Diamond Rhom



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

this guys had it rough but came through it to become IMO a stunning fish

let me know what you think









This is his good side.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Remarkable Job Sir-

Nice to see other take this kind of care...
Well done


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks AK

appreciate the words
just goes to show that with a little TLC anything's possible.... they are extremely tough fish


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

loooks amazing







good job


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He looks great


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome lookin fish... I want a diamond that looks like that someday--- Lets see his "bad side"?-


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Awesome lookin fish... I want a diamond that looks like that someday--- Lets see his "bad side"?-


thanks man... he has got great shape to him

the bad side


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looking good mate despite the scars.............well done


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice fish you can really see the blue im amazed

1 question maybe i missed it what are the scars from


----------

